# Putters milled vs insert



## Captain_Black (Oct 31, 2012)

My putting is pretty hopeless at the moment.
I have tried loads of different putters & come to the conclusion that I prefer a mallet type which places my eyes over the ball.

One thing I have noticed when trying different putters, is how the ball tends to ping off the face of a plain faced putter giving me inconsistent distance control.
I seem to get a more consistent strike with a insert putter, but then there is the hardness or softness of the insert to consider.

I know the type of putter I like, but I just can't seem to find one that just feels right, I am considering buying a plain faced mallet type putter that I like the feel of & then possibly glueing different grades of insert to the face, until I find the type of feel that just feels right.

Discuss.


----------



## DelB (Oct 31, 2012)

I prefer a mallet style putter and, up until this year, used an Odyssey Sabertooth with their standard elastomer insert. Was fine in the summer, but really difficult to gauge distance in the winter when you needed to give the ball a good 'dunt' on soft, wet greens. Changed this Spring to a Mizuno Line 90 Krakatoa, which is not dissimilar to the Sabertooth in terms of shape, but has a lovely milled face and I find it much easier to gauge distance control with it. :thup:


----------



## JustOne (Oct 31, 2012)

Captain_Black said:



			One thing I have noticed when trying different putters, is how the ball tends to ping off the face of a plain faced putter giving me inconsistent distance control.
		
Click to expand...

I find it pings off an insert more and that I have to 'hit' a plain faced putter.

Never really worry about my putting (other than being able to read short putts) as practically every green I play on has a different pace (oh to be a tour player!)


----------



## Val (Oct 31, 2012)

I find pace easier to judge on a milled face rather than an insert


----------



## G1BB0 (Oct 31, 2012)

I am pants with either type


----------



## Essex_Stu (Oct 31, 2012)

I had a Scotty Del Mar with a Milled face that I could not get on with at all. Sold it and brought a TM spider and although it gives a lovely roll I had trouble judging distance. After getting sick of averaging 40 putts a round(due to bad technique as well) I brought a Odyssey Black tour milled face. Looks exactly the same as the Scotty but my last 3 rounds with it Ive had 31,30,31 putts.  

The moral of the story is GO GET FITTED and BUY A V-EASY or carry on buying putters and hope to get lucky with the right one.


----------



## duncan mackie (Oct 31, 2012)

Captain_Black said:



			One thing I have noticed when trying different putters, is how the ball tends to ping off the face of a plain faced putter giving me inconsistent distance control.


Discuss.
		
Click to expand...

Do you have insertsin your irons for 'distance control'?

Sorry but this simply doesn't make sense in isolation - weight of putter, speed of putting surface and type of ball will all make as much, if not more, difference than the nature of the putter contact face. Where do you try all these putters? and for how many rounds (on the same greens)?


----------



## thecraw (Nov 2, 2012)

If you prefer a firm face then generally speaking a milled face is a better option. Inserts are generally softer feeling off the putter face, practice with both will see you sorting out any distance control issues.


----------



## Deadlydan (Nov 3, 2012)

I have a corza ghost with a soft feel insert which I like, but the soft material is beginning to look battered, do they last less long? 
Can you replace the insert?
I am pants at putting does fitting really make a difference?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 3, 2012)

I always sed a metal faced putter (orinal Anser 2) but fell out of love with bladed putters and bought an Odyssey white ice #9 but found the face too soft. Went for the milled version and now get the feel I like with a shape that suits my stroke


----------



## Wolfman (Nov 3, 2012)

Ok i think i can offer some advice as been through this saga

some insert putters are good, others a bit too firm

Non insert putters such as milled or standard Ping Anser  are also good

The thing that makes the ideal is putter weight, shaft length, type of ball played and speed of your greens

Cutting the length will also change the feel of the club, maybe an 1" off at most if cut down

Example: Ping Anser putter light weight and hard to judge distance

Odyssey White hot insert nice and well suited to medium to fast greens using a decent ball

Odyssey White ice firmer insert and can be tricky to judge distance sometimes, a bit too firm for me


I have the Ping Scottsdale insert putter ( black ) and this has better weight, firm insert and blade so small head


This gives me great feel on all putts regardless of length but being a blade you have to line up very carefully and it suits a slight arc putter swing.


The Metal X is horrible in my opinion, wrong weight, too firm and skinny grips !


The TM range has very nice inserts too, so choose shape etc and most will work


----------



## freddielong (Nov 3, 2012)

makes absolutly no difference a good putter can putt with either just work on your putting


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Nov 4, 2012)

I've had my fair share of putters over a period of time and I know my problem is/has always been me rather than the putter.

Best advice, try a few and then stick with one for a season, better still keep you current putter. Just because you can't judge line or distance for the first10 rounds doesn't mean anything as you'll get the feel for it with time.


----------



## Fish (Nov 4, 2012)

I have a Ping G5i insert putter and get on very well with it, even with a dent in the shaft, but when I used the Odyssey ProType Tour Series #2 Putter at the Belfry in the Britain's Best Putting comp I really took to it immediately. Can't afford one currently but its top of my wish list.

That was also the first time I had hit the Hex Black balls which I have used ever since.


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 4, 2012)

It is a totally personal preference. GO for what suits you. I had a 2-ball white hot. Was really struggling with my putting so purchased a v-easy. The V-easy sorted my putting technique out, but then I was struggling to use my 2-ball. So I decided to open the cupboard and bring out of retirement a 20 year old Ping Zing bladed copper headed putter.  No fancy milled faces and soft inserts. What a difference, no alignment aids, no fancy faces designed to give a more consistent role, just me, my putter, a ball and a hole to stick it in. All I have done is change the old grip for a nice soft Black Widow one. 

I think it can be too easy to get caught up in all this putter technology with all these faces that are designed to help you putt better. If you can't putt consistently then it does not matter what you use, I found that one out. Sort your technique out then go try some putters out and see what is best for you. You have all winter to do this now so what a great time to do it.


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 4, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			It is a totally personal preference. GO for what suits you. I had a 2-ball white hot. Was really struggling with my putting so purchased a v-easy. The V-easy sorted my putting technique out, but then I was struggling to use my 2-ball. So I decided to open the cupboard and bring out of retirement a 20 year old Ping Zing bladed copper headed putter.  No fancy milled faces and soft inserts. What a difference, no alignment aids, no fancy faces designed to give a more consistent role, just me, my putter, a ball and a hole to stick it in. All I have done is change the old grip for a nice soft Black Widow one. 

I think it can be too easy to get caught up in all this putter technology with all these faces that are designed to help you putt better. If you can't putt consistently then it does not matter what you use, I found that one out. Sort your technique out then go try some putters out and see what is best for you. You have all winter to do this now so what a great time to do it.
		
Click to expand...

I have a sneaky feeling this relates to all golf, me being as if not more guilty than most, its not the equipment its the user


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 4, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			I have a sneaky feeling this relates to all golf, me being as if not more guilty than most, its not the equipment its the user 

Click to expand...

I am a firm believer in that GIBBO. I think people at times do have kit that is not suited to them so changing it does help things improve. But how many people do have kit that is suited to them, and still go out at the start of every season and buy new shinnies thinking it will knock shots from their handicap. Drivers are the best example of this, people have a new one every year believing what TM have told them about how their new driver will hit it further and straighter than ever. :mmm: Better idea is to take lessons and improve your technique.


----------

